# Spray for disbudding



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Alrighty.
What is everyone using on kid heads after disbudding?
No Furall anymore, so now what. I've been using the Alushield and it has worked fine for me, but didn't know what others use. If anything.


----------



## mommaB (Mar 12, 2010)

I use blue Kote...


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

I also use alushield


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Nothing. Ever. Another course of action designed for the human and not the goat.
So you can feel like you did something to make up for 'hurting' them.
Bah....A burn is aseptic....until you go messin with it !
Lee


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

My dairy inspector told me to put my Furall in the horse barn and leave it there! So, now I use Blu-Kote and have since 2008 with no infection problems. I use it mostly to make ME feel good, as Lee says it is a burn such as that is aseptic.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I use Scarlex (Scarlet Oil) comes in a bottle that looks the same as Blu-Kote, only the spray is red.


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

The biggest reason we use an aerosol is to help cool the head.
That and the vet's office has used an aerosol for my entire memory of disbudding (calves, then goats).


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

It's the Furall that is the problem with food animals not the aerosol itself. It is cancer causing and the FDA has banned such use for food animals.


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

My dairy vet said same thing about Furall. I still have a partial can, but it has big tape note on it "NO DAIRY" so it would only be used on a pet wether for example.

The breeder who does most of the disbuddings for me, uses mostly Alushield, sometimes nothing. If its the cooling of the aerosol that's the primary benefit, then I'd look into using an aerosol Aloe if I thought they really needed something. Most of them just seem so totally ok so fast.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

I use Aloe Vera gel with Tea tree oil and Lidocaine from WM to cool the burn area .


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Like Lee we don't use anything.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I use either aloe or dermaplast or something similar. Just to cool/anestitize(sp) the head. I've tried it with and without, and the kids with seem to feel better more quickly than those without.


----------



## NWgoats (Jul 17, 2008)

Not a spray, but I use Burn Jel. It has lidocaine (which makes me feel better)
it cools and has aloe vera and tea tree oil which seems to speed the healing.
I could tell the difference in the look of the scabbing between the ones I used
it on and the ones I didn't.


----------



## poppypatchfarm (Oct 26, 2009)

We just use Fight Bac which works well to cool their heads.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

I use Furall. I ordered several cans one time From Jeffers or Valley Vet or somewhere and still have a partial can left. Also have used Blue Kote.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

NOTHING!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I disbudded a couple kids today and it had me thinking about this. For those of you who don't use anything, why? I understand the aseptic part of things. What about cooling the head more quickly after the burn? Is that strictly for us? It seems to me the kids I use something on feel better more quickly. Although the buckling I just did felt the need to rub all the aloe off with his foot, so that kinda defeated the purpose. When I think about disbudding, I think about burning myself. It always feels better if you cool it with something rather than leaving it to cool on it's own. The burning can last for a long time. 
While on the topic, has anyone tried the lidocaine method? I read about it on another breeder's website.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I take Aloe leaves from my many huge aloe plants and place them in the fridge before i disbud. By the time I do the disbudding, the gel is cold. I cut open the leaves and cover the burns with the goo.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Rachael, if what you are referring to is doing a lidocaine block/cornual block, then yes, I have done it. Didn't seem to make much different for the kids...they struggled just as much for the shots as they would have for the disbudding (it takes 2 injections). They did seem to not mind the disbudding as much, but the lidocaine doesn't last all that long, so I'm sure they feel it again once it wears off. It takes 2 injections per horn, 4 injections total, that's a lot of pokes...but the needle used is pretty small. You don't want to give them too much because goats are quite sensitive to anesthetics in general, but apparently lidocaine in particular.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

You all are getting much too PC about the process. There are some things we do as goat owners and breeders that are unpleasant, but necessary. The goat has a head meant for BUTTING, banging hard against another goat's head. God made them with very little nerves up there and when disbudding you are quickly cauterizing or killing nerve endings what few there are. The Blu-Kote is comfort to you pretty much, the wound has been sterilized by the intense heat. Don't you think tattooing is more painful for a goat? There are more nerve endings in ears and that plier I know hurts. Do you lidocaine the ears before the proceedure? No. If you're so upset with disbudding, you do not have to do it. In Europe, goats are not disbudded. My feelings on this.


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not upset my disbudding, I'm just trying to figure out if the other measures I take are of any use or not.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I use nothing because I did my own little home test last year. Half the kids were done with nothing the other half with blue kote....... 

The only difference was that the kids had to be held longer(further stressing them) then sprayed (more stress) and finally let go. Where they ran around with purple crap on their heads for awhile, as well as on my hands (that stuff isn't easy to get off!)....

The ones that didn't have anything done struggled at being restrained and were let go as soon as I was done. 
No purple crap on them.....or me  

They get up and start playing like nothing happened- weather with the blue cote or without. Since it's all cauterized, I just don't see the point in us using it.
Honestly it's to each their own. If it makes you feel better to put something on them then by all means do it. For me..... It's just something ( I feel) that isn't needed and I don't like the mess, so if I can get away without using it.


----------



## mommaB (Mar 12, 2010)

I will definitely continue to use Blu-Kote!! You can see the bubbles after the first spray as it cools the burn. And it only takes half a sec to spray it. I do it for myself for sure!! Makes me feel better, and if that makes me a softie, or a whimp then whatever. I guess it's kinda like giving kids stickers at the clinic after I have given them their shots!! Makes me feel a lot better!! LOL


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

mommaB said:


> I use blue Kote...


Same here.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I totally agree about blu-kote getting everywhere. I used to use it on kids and one time when I disbudded two boer kids, when I put them back with their dam she licked all the blu-kote off and ended up with a purple tongue!


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I use blue-kote.
I see less fly's on the kids head when they have blue-kote on them.
Fran


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmmm I have never seen flies near their heads period. Just saying...course I do use quick bait, but not around the kids ...*shrugs*


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I don't do anything after disbudding other than giving the kids their first CDT shot at disbudding (and another one 3 wks later). I disbud about an hour before feeding time and by the time I show up with warm milk, they're all ready to go and I'm the only one still upset about the whole ordeal... I do agree with Jennifer: if you don't want to disbud then don't. I have missed a few and the does with horns are doing fine in my herd and are not creating a problem by being overly agressive. The thing is: you can't show the does with horns, of course, but if it were for me and I'd just had the herd for milking....all the horns would stay (it's prettier, too!)


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Marion, I disbud every goat and calf.  I would not have horned in an un-horned herd, personal preference. I was saying to Rachel that the other option is not to disbud. That it is the norm in Europe, actually illegal to disbud in some countries.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I don't think quick bait would get the fly I am having problem with it is a biting fly.
My poor LSG dogs have them biting their ears and the goats have them biting their under side were their belly button would be.
And kids with shaved heads.
Fran


----------

